
20 Podcasts Worth Listening To - jdwittenauer
http://www.johnwittenauer.net/20-podcasts-worth-listening-to/
======
arkj
Do you listen to all episodes of the listed podcast? Or is there a few ypu
listen regularly and the rest not so frequent. I find it hard to keep up with
more than 7-8 shows with frequent posts.

These are the ones ive stuck with * econtalk * ezra klein show * conversations
with tylor * ft alphachat * nature podcast * hbr ideacast * the daily

The ones i dropped out * waking up with same harris * recode decode * a16z
(not coz of quality but the presentation style keeps pissing me off) * startup
school radio (again i loved the show but for some reason too much of aron
schwatz was a downer, anyway the show is dead for now)

